# Irina Shayk walks the Runway during the Givenchy Spring/Summer 2017 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week - June 24, 2016 (3x)



## Mandalorianer (25 Juni 2016)

​


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2016)

*AW: Irina Shayk walks the Runway at the Givenchy Show during Paris Men's Fashion Week in Paris - June 24, 2016 (3x)*

Schöne Frisur!


----------



## MetalFan (25 Juni 2016)

:thx: dir!


----------

